# Travel & new Hedgie questions



## 11swedishfish (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello all,
I will be getting my first hedgie this saturday.        

I'm rehoming a hedgie from a family that lives three hours away from me. Im picking up the hog, the cage, some bedding, food, and house all at the same time and driving back three hours.

So:

I'm getting a bunch of hand warmers and stuffing them inside of a sock. How many will I need?

Should she travel in the cage, or should i get a separate carrier for her? I have a cat carrier, is that simply safer? will she be more comfortable in her cage?

I know not to give her food, but to stop every once in a while and give her water.

I know to bring baby wipes, and someone said for extra scrubbing power bring a wet paper towel in a ziploc bag...

Also blankets, to wrap the carrier/cage?
A thermometer, (duh) to check the temp of the carrier/cage.

I have a vet lined up for a check up when we get home (how many days after arrival? should i give her some settle time?) 

I will have heat set up, if the owners have a CHE and such to sell along with the hedgie then I will probably return the other one i bought and use theirs.

I will switch her over to fleece liners after she gets settled in. (same with food)
Should i ask for a tshirt of theirs for her to snuggle in?


What else am I missing? What should I be thinking about? What should I be expecting? What should I ask them when I go to pick her up?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm so excited for you!! I remember how nervous/excited I was when I went to pick up Zoey for re-homing. 

I would use one of your t-shirts to put in the cage, not theirs. It will be a bit of a transition for her, but this way she will get used to YOUR scent. 

I would wait to schedule the vet appointment at least a week or 2 after she comes home. That way she has time to settle in & you have a bit of time to get to know her & her quirks, habits, etc.

If you have a carrier, that's safer for travel than a cage. I would clean it out good, in case there's any residual cat smell or whatever. And you can buckle the carrier into the seat.

Can't think of anything else right now... so excited!!


----------



## 11swedishfish (Feb 1, 2011)

haha thanks! 

I'm super nervous. :? I sit in class and make lists of all the stuff I have to do... ( call the vet, set up the CHE and make double sure it works, etc) :lol:


----------

